# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Du lịch Singapore - Malaysia giá rẻ

## nguyethp89

*Du lịch kết hợp mua sắm
HÀ NỘI – MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE - HÀ NỘI
( 07ngày/06 đêm bay Vietnam Airlines )

Ngày 1: HÀ NỘI - KUALALUMPUR*

3h30 sáng: Ô tô và HDV đón Đoàn ra sân bay Nội Bài, đáp chuyến bay VN757 lúc 6h30’ đi Malaysia.
13h20 Tới sân bay Quốc tế Kuala Lumpur, Xe ôtô đón và đưa Đoàn đi tham quan thành phố mới Putra Jaya .Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, nhận phòng và nghỉ đêm tại ***Maluri Hotel hoặc tương đương.
*
Ngày 2: KUALALUMPUR - GENTING*
Sau khi ăn sáng ôtô đưa Đoàn đi tham quan Genting – cao nguyên giải trí nổi tiếng của Malaysia , trên đường ghé thăm Động Batu - Biểu tượng tín ngưỡng của Đạo Hindu .cửa hàng đồng hồ , xưởng thiếc Pewter và lụa Batik .Đoàn lên cao nguyên bằng cáp treo tham quan hệ thống song bài nổi tiếng và khu vui chơi giải trí . Buổi tối quay trở về Kualalumpur nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn .
*
Ngày 3: KUALALUMPUR*
Ăn sang tại khách sạn , sau đó City tour tham quan Cung Điện Hoàng Gia, Đài Tưởng Niệm Liệt Sỹ , Nhà thờ Hồi Giáo quốc gia, Quảng Trường Độc Lập . Quý khách chụp ảnh lưu niệm tại Tháp đôi Patronas (Twin Tower) cao nhất thế giới (452m). Sau đó đoàn tham quan và mua sắm tại cửa hàng đồng hồ, chocolate, sau khi mua sắm đoàn sẽ ăn tối tại nhà hàng, đoàn nghỉ đêm tại RADIUS Hotel*** hoặc tương đương.

*Ngày 4: KUALALUMPUR - MALACCA*
Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách khởi hành đi Thành phố Malaca - Thành phố cổ nhất Malaysia với thành cổ Bồ Đào Nha có từ thế kỷ 16, sau khi ăn trưa đoàn khám phá thành phố Malacca đi dạo trên đường Jonker, Quảng trường Hà Lan,Đền cổ Cheng Hoon. Nghỉ tại ***Everly Resort hoặc tương đương

*Ngày 5: MALACCA - SINGAPORE*
Đoàn khởi hành đi Singapore, làm thủ tục nhập cảnh Singapore tại Johor Bahru . Sau đó Quý khách tham quan Thành phố Singapore được mệnh danh là thành phố Vườn Châu Á với: Công viên Merlion, Đồi Faber… , tự do mua sắm, ăn tối Nghỉ đêm tại ***Quality Hotel*** hoặc tương đương

*Ngày 6: SINGAPORE*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn tham quan vườn Botanical với nhiều loại cây quý hiếm, qúy khách đựơc chiêm ngưỡng quốc hoa Singapore, sau đó đoàn đi mua sắm tại cửa hàng đá quý,Habouramrt, . Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Korean BBQ. Sau đó tham quan cửa hàng điện tử nổi tiếng của Singapore.Quý khách đi tham quan Đảo Sentosa - một trong những khu vui chơi giải trí nổi tiếng nhất trong khu vực. quý khách tham quan bảo tàng Sáp(Wax musium) – là nơi tái hiện toàn bộ lịch sử Singapore . Sau bữa tối trên đảo Quý khách thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn nhạc nước màu đẹp nhất Châu Á. Nghỉ đêm ***Quality Hotel*** hoặc tương đương.

*Ngày 7: SINGAPORE - HÀ NỘI*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn tự do mua sắm, tham quan.trước khi ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay VN744 (16:5-18:35) về Việt nam. Tới sân bay Nội Bài, xe ôtô đón đoàn về Hà Nôi. Kết thúc chuyến tham quan.
*
Giá Trọn gói : 659 usd*

*Bao gồm:*
- Vé máy bay khứ hồi: Hà Nội - Kuala Lumpur//Singapore - Hà Nội.
- Lệ phí sân bay hai nước, thuế an ninh hàng không, phụ thu nhiên liệu.
- Khách sạn đạt tiêu chuẩn 3 sao tại Trung tâm Thành phố (2 khách/phòng - Nếu lẻ sẽ ghép phòng 3).
- Ôtô vận chuyển điều hoà theo chương trình.
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình.
- Hướng dẫn viên Tiếng Việt, Bảo hiểm du lịch 10.000 USD /khách.
- Vé thắng cảnh vào cổng lần thứ nhất

*Không bao gồm:*
- Phí làm hộ chiếu, cước hành lý quá tải, đồ uống, giặt là, điện thoại, ngủ phòng đơn, chi phí cá nhân, tiền Tip cho Hướng dẫn viên và lái xe tại nước ngoài...
- Không áp dụng vào dịp lễ lớn, hội họp, hội nghị, hội chợ mang tính chất Quốc gia hoặc Quốc tế...
Ghi chú:
- Trẻ em dưới 11 tuổi giá 80% giá tour người lớn ( ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ )
- Lịch trình có thể thay đổi với tình hình thực tế, nhưng vẫn đảm bảo đầy đủ điểm tham quan trong chương trình.
- Hộ chiếu có giá trị trong vòng 6 tháng trở lên ( tính từ ngày khởi hành )
- Hướng dẫn viên có thể thay đổi hành trình (nhưng vẫn đảm bảo nội dung trong chương trình) vì lý do khách quan, như: tắc đường, thời tiết, đi muộn, xác nhận phòng khách sạn, vé máy bay... 

*Công ty Green Canal Travel
Địa chỉ: 1/429 Kim Mã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội
Tel: 04 3724 5292/ 0126 341 3468
Yahoo: greencanal_vn*

----------


## canon

đợt 2/9 sắp tới giá vẫn thế chứ bạn?

----------


## thanhmabo

Singapore và Malaysia, trong những năm 1963 từng là hai trong số mười bốn bang của Liên Bang Malaysia thống nhất. Đến năm 1965 tách ra thành hai quốc gia độc lập và khá phát triển như ngày nay, Malaysia nổi tiếng với ngành công nghiệp khai thác, chế biến và xuất khẩu Thiếc, cao su và dầu cọ; còn Singapore nổi tiếng với ngành công nghiệp cảng biển, công nghiệp lọc dầu, sản xuất và lắp ráp máy móc tinh vi…. Ngoài ra hai quốc gia này còn được cả thế giới biết đến với ngành du lịch và giải trí rất hấp dẫn, là điểm đến thú vị với nhiều địa danh du lịch và giải trí nổi tiếng như: Sentosa kì thú, vườn thú Safari hoang dã, phố Orchard – thiên đường mua sắm, phố cổ Malacca, cao nguyên Genting nổi tiếng…
GIÁ TOUR + THUẾ
PHỤ THU PHÒNG ĐƠN
12.888.000 VNĐ/KHÁCH
3.780.000 VNĐ/KHÁCH
Lưu ý: tỉ giá USD được qui đổi theo Ngân Hàng Vietcom Bank tại thời điểm Quý Khách thanh toán tiền tour.
1.   GIÁ VÉ DÀNH CHO TRẺ EM:
  Trẻ em dưới 2 tuổi: 30% giá tour + 100% thuế=5.788.000VNĐ. Tiêu chuẩn được hưởng: vé máy bay, ăn, bảo hiểm. Ngủ ghép với gia đình.
  Trẻ em từ 2 đến dưới 12 tuổi: 75% giá tour người lớn + 100% thuế=10.368.000VNĐ. Tiêu chuẩn được hưởng: vé máy bay, ăn, ghế ngồi trên xe, bảo hiểm. Ngủ ghép chung với gia đình, nếu muốn ngủ riêng giường đóng 100% giá tour.
  Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên: tính bằng giá tour người lớn.
Lưu ý: tuổi trẻ em tính theo ngày kết thúc tour.
2.   GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM:
  Các loại thuế sân bay, phí an ninh, phụ thu xăng dầu.
  Vé máy bay khứ hồi SGN – SIN – SGN:
  Khách sạn:         Tiêu chuẩn 3 sao (2 - 3 khách/phòng)
  Ăn uống, tham quan theo chương trình.
  Xe đời mới, máy lạnh đưa đón theo chương trình.
  Hướng dẫn viên địa phương + Trưởng Đoàn Văn Hóa Việt phục vụ suốt tuyến.
  Quà tặng: nón, bao da hộ chiếu, túi xách du lịch.
  Quý khách được hưởng chế độ Bảo Hiểm Du Lịch Toàn Cầu với mức 30.000USD/khách và nhiều chế độ Bảo Hiểm mở khác.
3.   GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM:
  Các chi phí cá nhân: ăn uống ngoài chương trình, điện thoại, giặt ủi…
  Hành lý quá cước so với qui định của hàng không.
  Visa tái nhập Việt Nam cho khách có hộ chiếu nước ngoài, kể cả Việt Kiều (những khách có visa 1 lần), phí 800.000VNĐ/khách.
  Bồi dưỡng nhân viên phục vụ nhà hàng, khách sạn.
  Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế: 3 usd/ khách/ ngày.
__________________________________
CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH VIETOURISTĐịa chỉ: 1901- Saigon Trade Center- 37 TônĐức Thắng, Phường Bến Nghé, Quận 1, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh

----------


## anhtuan2011

HÀ NỘI - MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE - HÀ NỘI
7 ngày / 6 đêm - Hàng không Việt Nam


NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI - KULA LUMPUR - GENTING (ĂN TỐI)


06h30: Xe và hướng dẫn đón đoàn tại Hà Nội đưa ra sân bay Nội Bài, chuyến bay Hà Nội - Kuala Lumpur VN757 06h30-13h20. Xe và hướng dẫn Malaysia đón đoàn tại sân bay SuBang - Kuala Lumpur đưa đi cao nguyên Genting. Đến chân núi đoàn chuyển cáp treo lên đỉnh Cao Nguyờn Genting - đây là thành phố nguy nga nằm trên đỉnh cao nguyên cao 2000m so với mặt biển. Đoàn tự do tham quan khu vui chơi giải trí Genting Theme Park và thử vận may tại sũng bạc Monte Carlo lớn nhất Đông Nam Á. Nghỉ tại khách sạn Theme Park*** hoặc tương đương


NGÀY 02: GENTING - KUALA LUMPUR (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)
Sáng đoàn xuống chân núi bằng xe cáp, sau đó lên xe về Kuala Lumpur. Trên đuờng ghé thăm động Batu - trung tâm tôn giáo của đạo Hindu, tham quan xưởng chế tác đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ bằng thiếc và thưởng thức các lọai Sôcôla nổi tiếng của Malaysia, thăm Trung tâm chế tác đồ trang sức lớn nhất Malaysia và cửa hàng đồng hồ cao cấp.
Chiều tham quan chựa Thiờn Hậu - ngôi chùa mang phong cách kiến trúc của người Trung Hoa, Cung điện Hoàng gia. Tối nghỉ tại khỏch sạn Quality*** hoặc tương đương.



NGÀY 03: KUALA LUMPUR (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)
Sáng đoàn tham quan thủ đô Kuala Lumpur: thăm Quảng trường Độc Lập - nơi đây đó diễn ra những sự kiện trong đại của đất nước Malaysia, phía Nam quảng trường là cột cờ cao nhất thế giới 100m; thăm đài Tưởng Niệm Quốc Gia.
Chiều thăm tháp Đôi Petronas nổi tiếng Malaysia và mua bỏn tại siờu thị lớn nhất Kuala Lumpur. Nghỉ tại KS Quality*** hoặc tương đương.



NGÀY 04: KUALA LUMPUR - MALACCA (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)
Sáng đoàn đi Malacca - thành phố có bề dày lịch sử trên 600 năm, thành phố cổ nhất Malaysia mang phong cách kiến trúc phương Đông và kiến trúc châu Âu của người Hà Lan và người Anh. Trên đường thăm thành phố mới Putra Jaya - thủ đô tương lai của Malaysia, thăm Nhà thờ Hồi Giỏo.
Chiều thăm phố cổ Jonker, Quảng Trường Hà Lan, pháo đài Famosa, đền Cheng Hoon Teng, thử cỏc loại dầu gió dân tộc và đặc sản địa phương. Nghỉ tại khỏch sạn Century Makhota*** hoặc tương đương.

NGÀY 05: MALACCA - SINGAPORE (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)
Sáng đoàn khởi hành đi Singapore bằng ô tô máy lạnh. Dừng chân ăn trưa tại thành phố biên giới Johor Baru. Làm thủ tục XNC qua biên giới.
Chiều đi cáp treo ra đảo Sentosa: lờn tháp Sư tử ngắm toàn cảnh Singapore, thăm bảo tàng Sỏp - nơi tái hiện lại lịch sử Singapore. Sau bữa tôi tại đảo, đoàn xem chương trỡnh nhạc nước bảy màu hoành tráng nhất Đông Nam Á. Nghỉ tại khách sạn Fort Canning hoặc tương đương.


NGÀY 06: SINGAPORE (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)
Sáng xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan vườn Nhiệt đới, thăm Trung tâm chế tác kim cương Singapore và cửa hàng miễn thuế lớn nhất Đông Nam Á. Đoàn lên đỉnh núi Faber để ngắm nhỡn toàn cảnh thành phố. Ăn trưa - đoàn thưởng thức các món nướng tự chọn tại nhà hàng Hàn Quốc.
Chiều tham quan Tũa nhà Quốc Hội, Suntec City và đài phun nước Quyền lực, dạo chơi tại cụng viờn Merlion - chụp ảnh cùng bức tượng Sư tử mỡnh cỏ biểu tượng của đất nước Singapore và thưởng thức công dụng của các loại dầu dân tộc của Singapore. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Fort Canning hoặc tương đương.



NGÀY 07: SINGAPORE - HÀ NỘI (ĂN SÁNG)
Đoàn tự do cho đến khi xe và hướng dẫn Singapore tiễn đoàn ra sân bay, chuyến bay Singapore - Hà Nội VN744 16h05 - 18h35. Xe đón đoàn tại sân bay Nội Bài đưa về Hà Nội. Chia tay đoàn, kết thúc chương trỡnh.

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 QUÝ KHÁCH : 565 usd


Giá bao gồm :

* Vé máy bay khứ hồi HN-Singapore/Kualalumper - HN * Thuế sân bay hai nước
* xe ôtô đưa đón máy lạnh
* Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn *** * Phụ phí xăng dầu
* Ăn chính 8 món + 1 canh * Hướng dẫn tiếng Việt suốt tuyến
* Bảo hiểm nước ngoài * Vé thắng cảnh

Không bao gồm :
Chi tiêu cá nhân, Hộ chiếu, đồ uống, điện thoại, hành lý quá cước,
tiền tip cho hướng dẫn, lái xe 2USD/ngày/người

Cám ơn quý khách đã lựa chọn chương trình du lịch của chúng tôi !
Chúc quý khách một chuyến đi vui vẻ, thuận lợi và thành công. 


lien he   du lịch malaysia singapore giá rẻ

----------


## greencanal89

Đi du lịch singapore vào cuối tháng 12 thì sao nhỉ...Gia đính mình đang tính đi nghỉ

----------


## c.giangdvt

Công ty Cổ phần ĐT - TM - DV - Du lịch Đất Việt
GP Lữ hành Quốc tế: GP79-402/2012/TCDL-GPLHQT
GPĐKKD: 0309139335 do Sở KHĐT cấp 18/08/2002
198 Phan Văn Trị, P.10, Quận Gò Vấp, TPHCM
Tel: (08) 3989 7562 - 3894 1794
Email: sales@datviettour.com.vn <mailto:sales@datviettour.com.vn>
Vui lòng click bên dưới để biết thêm chi tiết

----------


## candy152011

Sắp tới giá cả thay đổi nhiều không bác

----------

